
IBM Fired 100k Employees to Make Way for Millennials: Report - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2019/08/02/ibm-layoffs-ageism-age-discrimination/
======
secfirstmd
Can people please stop using the word Millennials as cheap click-bate?

"IBM Fired 100k Employees to Make Way for People Between 23 and 38" \- that's
basically a huge segment of the working population.

~~~
trixie_
Anyone born between 1981 and 1996 (ages 23-38 in 2019) will be considered a
Millennial..

